# FX-6300, little beast for OC time



## FlanK3r (Apr 8, 2013)

OK, tehre is it a few...Today I tested IMC and looks strong as hell. No way comparison Bulldozer and Vishera in this. I used max 1.35V for CPUNB clocks. CPU voltage was dropping in load, in idle was higher.

*There is some stability test for 30 minutes (for me OK and for reviews)*
_4965 MHz is not bad with this voltage ...In idle you can see 1.465V, but in load it was only 1.44V! The main problem are temps, this chip could easy 5 GHz stable with better cooling and a bit higher voltage._






I booted at 2900 MHz CPUNB to windows, I was suprised. After I tried superpi1M, superpi 32M was not stable for it :-(





And AIDA memory bandwith 





Cinebench R11.5 is able up to 2840 MHz! Validation time:








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761978

I think, this will be good candidate for LN2, low VID, good OC in normal condition, stronger IMC. Later Il try DRAM clocks at max.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 8, 2013)

Wut, that CPU NB speed is awesome! Not even getting close to that number with my bulldozer

Congrats dude!


----------



## asacura (Apr 12, 2013)

*fx*

I have an fx-6300 and i want to OC , what is the max speed theat i kan use 24/7.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 12, 2013)

asacura said:


> I have an fx-6300 and i want to OC , what is the max speed theat i kan use 24/7.




Depends on several factors, PSU, motherboard, cooling solution and your particular CPU. Not all CPUs overclock the same and motherboard and power quality has an impact on how stable is the power being delivered to the CPU. 

That being said, 4.5Ghz seems to be on the upper limits for Vishera.


----------



## asacura (Apr 12, 2013)

psu- Seasonic G Series 650W
mb- Asus M5A99X EVO R 2.0
cooler- noctua d-14


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 12, 2013)

4.5 GHz is easy for Vishera (if you not has box cooler). Most of them, waht i saw in forums around the world hit 4.6-4.7 GHz. I recommended at least average cooler as Gelid Tranguillo or similar, if you really want do serious overlcocking.

edit: ah, with NHD14 and this board looks it promising for 4.6-4.8


----------



## asacura (Apr 12, 2013)

I hit 4.7Ghz tuday but i have a problem in shogun 2 i get freez when i start the game .
I only change voltege to cpu to 1.43


thx. i go 4.5Ghz/1.35v is ok neaw the game worcks greate no freaz at start.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 12, 2013)

the best ways is trying some stability test example for 30 minutes. In my experience, if is it 30min stable in OCCT or so, never crashed it. And I working sometimes with videos in x264 and this is really stressed for CPU.
Average chip need around 1.45-1.475V in load for 4700 MHz, depends at VID of piece.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 22, 2013)

*DRAM clocks time *

WHat I got is this:
I tested older Crosshair V Formula, I believe with Formula-Z could be a bit better. I used this limits: CPUNB voltage 1.355 V, DRAM voltage 1.7 V, VDDA 2.6V only. Switching at DRAM phase x2. CPU clocks was not priority.

*Superpi 16M up to 2580 MHz*













*Superpi 1M 2600 MHz, 2608 MHz I got bluescreen *





AIDA 64 for fun 





Timings was most of time 11-13-14-...-300-2T, DRAm GSkill TridentX 2666 11-13-13-2t for Ivy Bridge


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Depends on several factors, PSU, motherboard, cooling solution and your particular CPU. Not all CPUs overclock the same and motherboard and power quality has an impact on how stable is the power being delivered to the CPU.
> 
> That being said, 4.5Ghz seems to be on the upper limits for Vishera.



4.8Ghz is easy, i had both a 6 and an 8 which i still have running at 4.8 during their entire lifetime, pushing 5Ghz is where it gets more complicated.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

thats really HIGH YO!


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations of amazing oc with this cpu! 


I will go a little bit off-topic and.... one thing wonders me much. You overclocked fx-6300 over 4,7GHz and achieved about 19s in 1M superPI. Because of curiosity i've run superPI 1M at my machine and i have about 20,5s. My CPU is unlocked amd athlon II x3 435, unlocked to phenom II x4 b35 and i'm using it clocked to 3,4GHz. I wonder with so huge difference in cpu architectures, speeds, etc but so low difference in superPI. It makes me think i should skip comparing cpus with this program.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

because super pi is the worst way to test the performance of a cpu. not only is it outdated. but its meaningless as well. it does not simulate ANY real world scenario.
Also it is purely single threaded. it pretty much relies on frequency.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 22, 2013)

Vishera is not simply slower. Superpi is very old x87 code. x87 was redesigned/cut in Bulldozer uniqarchitecture. Example Vishera is worse than Bulldozer in superpi, but in real is clearly better about 7-8% clock to clock than Bulldozer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

isnt it around 30% better than bulldozer?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> isnt it around 30% better than bulldozer?



That would be steamroller, hopefully. Vishera is closer to 15% better(after both higher clocks and IPC), with a little lower poweruse too.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 22, 2013)

Clocked my phenom to 3,5GHz, 19,644s reached xD

Ok, end of off-topic xD


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 22, 2013)

spectatorx said:


> Congratulations of amazing oc with this cpu!
> 
> 
> I will go a little bit off-topic and.... one thing wonders me much. You overclocked fx-6300 over 4,7GHz and achieved about 19s in 1M superPI. Because of curiosity i've run superPI 1M at my machine and i have about 20,5s. My CPU is unlocked amd athlon II x3 435, unlocked to phenom II x4 b35 and i'm using it clocked to 3,4GHz. I wonder with so huge difference in cpu architectures, speeds, etc but so low difference in superPI. It makes me think i should skip comparing cpus with this program.
> ...






spectatorx said:


> Clocked my phenom to 3,5GHz, 19,644s reached xD
> 
> Ok, end of off-topic xD



Not really an achievement considering how old SuperPi is. Run a true multi threaded variation like wPrime. Where the FX really shines is in rendering and encoding.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jun 4, 2014)

After story...This CPU died in LN2 Superpi 1M...Last seconds showing last black and after nothing...


----------

